# sinister type cutting board tutorial



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*

i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
and saw so many wondering how it was done ,
i happened to have a bunch of exotic strips for something else ,
and decided to do a board like his .








to save him the trouble of* drawing* a tutorial for everyone about the build ,
i took pictures of all the steps .
i have sent him a PM asking his permission to post this ,
while i await his response , i will be downloading into photobucket . 
.
later ,
no word from sinister yet , so i will move on ,
in sinister's boards , it is a square wrapped in an alternate color ,
and wrapped in the original color as strips ,
the accent lines get wider or narrower depending on whether it is 1 or 2 border wraps coming together .
something i didn't do here .

so here is how that is made .
.
i started with some strips of exotics , and laid then out for color and width .
then glued them up , skipping any joint into the next glue up ,
this way i could do all at once .
























.
after running them through the sander ( or planer ) to make them clean and parallel ,
i glued 2 strips together , making a square ( more or less ) .
















.
then i made them square , 
this is done by cleaning two adjacent edjes to 90 deg. ,
and marking* all 4 faces *with an x or what ever .
and sanding , or planing or table sawing .
you do one face and one edge , then change to smaller , 
and do the other two . the x keeps you from doing the same one again .
now for the fun part , make a corner notch that is clean in the corner .
it can be square or rectangular , it makes no difference ,
i did square .
















.
now just cross cut them to what ever thickness you want .








.
here are the parts laid out ,
so you can see the lay up .
if you want an even pattern with a square cut corner ,
you can mark the faces , if you turn one over ,
the colors wont come together right .
with a rectangular cut-out corner ,
the parts only fit in one way .








.
here is the finished board .








.
*sinister *, i thank you for your work ,
and the thought you had for your friend .
i am sure he will cherish this gift !


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Thanks for clearing up the cutting board questions. Thanks to sinister for posting the project.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Sinister certainly has sparked the fire in some of us.
I see the pattern can be changed up for variety,
this looks great too.
Excellent blog David,
and thanks to Sinister for the inspiration : )


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


When you look at the sinister pattern and realize the different combos of glue ups as David has shown in his variation the possibilities are endless really. I have a feeling this is going to get fun for a little bit.

From The Matrix (1999)
Spoon boy: Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead… only try to realize the truth. 
Neo: What truth? 
Spoon boy: There is no spoon. 
Neo: There is no spoon? 
Spoon boy: Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 24, 2008)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Thanks for the Blog. I've been working on a series of diagrams but actual pictures are of the process are more helpful.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


thank you , Patric .

i realy like yours better , 
but this is what was handy for me to work with .
i hope it will save you some time from posting some *drawings* ?
yours are beautiful !

the credit is all yours ,

well done .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


David, Sinister A great tutorial. Beautiful board and design.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Nice work, you would make Escher proud! I'd like to build one of those!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


this is perfect..my wife just asked me today to make a board for a wedding gift for some youngster's..this will inspire me to do something along these lines…thanks david and sinister…love the pictures david , you did well..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


You da man David great blog. Now can you do one on how to make a mahogany Rolls Royce 
super design sinster


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Thank you David for the tutorial. Thank you Sinister for the inspiration.


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Super show and tell David….....I'm gettin' better, my friend….....only took 2 reads this time to get the light to come on!!!

Great boards Sinister!!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Thank you David.
I was wondering about the methodology.
Thank you Sinister for your design.
Ellen


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Fantastic post , David ! The photos are such a great help for a "monkey see, monkey do " type of guy like myself : ) LOL 
I have to wonder how much people would pay for something as nice as this and also Sinisters' boards. What type of finish would you choose , David? I ask this because I can't see anybody actually cutting on something this nice.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


dusty ,
i hear mineral oil is good ,
it's also a laxative .

i don't have any ,
so i've been thinking of making my own ,
ex-lax and mineral spirits (LOL) !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Hahahahaa,,,good answer , my friend ! I use Mineral Oil on all of my boards , but I was thinking of a more durable finish to highlight all of the beauty in these…..some people won't even cut on my simpler flat grained boards and just use them as decorations in their kitchens. Have a great day , David : )


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


David,
Now THAT was funny! I have always wondered if you could make a slick chocolate stained finish ….....

BTW, nice work and thanks for the photos.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Thanks David and Sinister for adding to the list of thing to do, great blog and board and the band plays on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Shame on you David, shame right on you, Now mineral oil and ranch dressing I think would taste much better with salads.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Beautiful design. Great tutorial.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Nice work David. I'm ashamed to say I didn't get the method for Sinister's board, myself. I like this one.

Martyn


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Great blog, Patron!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Just caught up with this… so many variations.. so little time…


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Thank you David for your help with this Incredible board.


----------



## BrianD (Aug 1, 2018)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


Love the boards! But the pictures are all fuzzy and have the "Photobucket logo on them. How do I view the pictures clearly?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

patron said:


> *THANK YOU SINISTER , WHAT NICE BOARDS !*
> 
> i saw sinister's cutting board last night ,
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30543
> ...


i just double clicked each pic
and asked for a new window for them
they came in clear

hope this helps brian


----------

